# tikka 270 wood or synthetic?



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

hey everyone, i am in the market to buy my first deer rifle and i am pretty set on getting a tikka in 270win. my question to you all, is what are the pros and cons on wood and synthetic? is there a real difference or is it your personal reference. any help will be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I have several rifles with wood stocks (mini-14 & mini-30, Marlin 1894, SKS, Glenfield .22) but my one real hunting rifle is synthetic. A Rem 700ADL in 30-06, it won;t bother me if the stock gets dinged here and there. My next rifle in 25-06 will be wood.

I think it's preference, mainly. The wood stocks look much nicer, although there are some very nice looking synthetics out there that appeal to me. The wood might be a tad heavier, I'm guessing......maybe.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

it is a personal preference but it makes a big difference on the terrain that you will be hunting in. i wouldnt go with anything other then wooden stocks before but once i moved out into some rougher terrain i wont go with anything other then synthetic. because trust me you DO NOT want to take your nice wooden gun on its first hunt and be banging it on rocks and sage brush and everything else.

CON: the only bad thing about the tikka synthetic is that it is a pretty slick stock and can be hard to keep a handle sometimes.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've either owned or own both types of Tikkas. IMO, they are the best "affordable" production rifle available by a wide margin..

Pros: Tikka still uses a nice grade of walnut, rather than stained birch like some less expensive rifle lines.

The Tikka T3 LIte Synthetic is one of the lightest production rifles made.
The T3 Syn stock is well designed and comfortable to shoot. Unlike a previous poster, I have encountered no issues with being able to hang onto it or maintain a cheek weld.

No Tikka leaves the factory unless it shoots MOA or better. All mine have had triggers that averaged 3.5# out of the box, and are easily user adjustable. No lawyer problem in Sweden as the manual includes instructions for the user to do it.

Smoothest bolt out of the box, bar none.

Cons: The walnut stocked Tikka is fairly heavy, unavoidable with a nice dense wood stock.

The T3 LIte is so light that recoil is very noticable. MY T3 is the only 243 I've ever shot with noticable recoil. I bet touching off a T3 in 300 Mag borders on a religious experience.

Only 2-3 round magazine capacity, depending on caliber...


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

My buddy has the 300 in T3 Lite and has said that the recoil is unreal. He actually only shot it twice to sight it in and then made his brother finish it for him. His two shots were the first one out of the box and then after his brother had it sighted in to verify it was on for him.

Said he didn't notice it at all when he shot his muley though.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Definately get a Limbsaver recoil pad for it if going T3 Lite synthetic it will make a big difference( the original one is just a thin rubber pad over hard plastic butt plate). I own one in 300wsm and after the new pad can shoot at the range all day with no problems. I got mine in wood stock but would get the synthetic next time. On my 1st antelope hunt out west came back with a few scratches that marred the beautiful wood. Its really a personal preference but if you hunt hard, I'd really think about synthetic.


----------



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks fo all the info guys. i agree the wood is real nice, but i'll be hot if i scratched it up on its first hunt. thanks again for all the info.


----------

